# first cut/



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

right here i go, going to start my first cut in about 2 weeks so i thought i would post some start pics, im a novice to the cutting game so all help wanted!! ive never carried to much fat since i started training so im hoping that will help,

stats are

age,25

weight, 180 pound at 5 ft 9"

dnt no what body fat, if anybody could help with that. il post pics every month or so for progress. ive nvere done a show b4 but am aiming to compete in couple of years so this is sort of like a trial thing 4 me.please if anyone hase any advice please do let me know thanx all.SORRY BOUT THE SIZE OF PICS I DNT NO HOW TO MAKE THEM SMALLER


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Did you use the site I gave you to post your pics ?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i think so m8 im new to all this!!il check the pm u sent me


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck mate, does that Tat say sticky?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i got it thanx cellarat!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

right ive







re sized pics here they r. yes genesis it was my grandads nick name[iM







G]







.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

HI, CAN ANYONE HELP ME , JUST WONDERED WHAT I SHOULD BE LOWERING MY CARBS 2 WHEN CUTTING. THANX


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

have i done somthing 2 upset people? i cant seem to get any help or advice from anyone.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi mate pls post up your current daily diet.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i mate im sure you havent, but at the moment people dont have much to work with they wont come on and write one out for you so, have a ead through old posts on cutting an stickys on them and then try write a diet and plan out then people will come on and help, try looking at carb cycleing there is loads of info on here on it. id love to give you better advise but im just a newish trainer and learning alot still.

gd luck warren


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

thanx lads, clarkey ive posted my diet in the diet section m8, if u get a chance to av a look would b great m8, im just starting my cut 4 summer so i will be looking to alter it , thanx


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

how are the abs mate?

you'd make a good cut if they are ready to come through


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

They r showing a little m8, a very little! ive just started my cut couple of days ago so il let ya no, just got some carb cycling info of here so hoping that help, im gonna post pics every month or so with progres.hows the bulking going?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

heheh well should be seeing some progress this month, too much time farting about with stuff that has got in the way of training

same as though, shall post monthly progress


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

THANX COLIN M8, I WAS LOOKING UP CARB CYCLING ON HERE YESTERDAY AND CAME UP WITH SAME THING, NOW JUST GOTTA PUT IT TO THE TEST!! U DOING ANY GEAR ON UR CUT?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

started the carb cycle yesterday loaded up! low day 2day and feeling it abit but the hydroxcut hardcore are making me buzz abit so that helps, god those things feel strong and there legal!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

good luck mate, il be doing my first cut soon


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

thanx smithy m8, its going ok colin im feeling abit weeker but im managing to do the same lifts and same amount of reps so all good up to now, gotta bad cold as well so dnt think thats helping, relode 2moz tho wahoooo, those hydroxycut hardcore are the ****

m8.but like u say they do give ya bad heart palps at first ive been on them a week and they r still making me feel funny.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

just after abit of info, on my hi carb days [ today] i have 1 cheat meal but am i ok 2 have lttle treats here and there?? or shall i b better off not doing, from sunday to friday my diet is clean and i dnt stray from it at all. what ya think??

monday low=100g carbs

tues med=200g

wed low=100

thrus med=200

fri low =100

sat high=500+cheat

sunday low=100

protien stays the same all the way through week around 300g a day.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Right im into my third week of cutting diet now,ive stuck to 100% and finding it a real tough deal but im also realing enjoying the felling that im going to achive my goal.reloded yesterday low day today tho and ive really felt it, been right moody. my strength has gone up a little wich has shocked me as i was expecting the opposite.

ive not looked in the mirror or jumped on the scales since i started so dnt no if theres been any change yet but the wife said she has noticed quite a change. il post sum progres pics in a couple of weeks.

can anyone help me with how long to run the cut for, or shall i just stop when i feel ready, thanx Grant.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Right its now been 4 weeks since i started my cu not sure if ive realy made much progres. but im going to put some pics in cya what ya think. im going to be running the cut 4 about 16 to 20 weeks so lots more time yet. if anything i think my abs are statrting to show a lttle,




























this pics are cold with no pump. and im a little white!! need a tan!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> Right its now been 4 weeks since i started my cu not sure if ive realy made much progres. but im going to put some pics in cya what ya think. im going to be running the cut 4 about 16 to 20 weeks so lots more time yet. if anything i think my abs are statrting to show a lttle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look like your holding onto u'r muscle mass well... its hard to tell with the lean as the pics ae so small (not clickable). A good way to see progress is to put the before pic side by side with the next update pic...  keep up the good work.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Bulk1 said:


> Look like your holding onto u'r muscle mass well... its hard to tell with the lean as the pics ae so small (not clickable). A good way to see progress is to put the before pic side by side with the next update pic...  keep up the good work.


Yea i know pics are a bit small aint they i tried to make them bigger but didnt work, as 4 the comparson shots i will do that nxt time m8, thanx.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

well ive had abit of a low week this week, ive still stuck to diet 100% and training has gone fine, but i just feel real low about my body i feel like i look flat and crap and when i catch a glips of myself in the window at work i just think to myself why bother with all the hard work with diet and training if i going to look ****, is this normal? at the mo im doing 30 mins of cardio 4 to 5 times a week is this to much and the reason i fell **** and low? im not going to give up had a realode to day so tomorrow starts another week.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

yea i know what ya mean m8 i just gotta get my mind round to that way of thinking, 1 minute im trying to get bigger now im tying to cut its abit of a mind fcuk realy!! im not a quiter tho il soldier on . thanx 4 the post m8 and good luck to ya on ur bulk enjoy all that food!!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Right this last couple of days have been a [email protected], ive been ill in bed 4 the last 24 hours no energy and feel sick as hell, is this the diet? got thourgh traing ok on monday and its gone down since then. also ive droped 15 pound in 5 weeks since starting the cut is this normal?? at the mo im on 100g cabs on low day 200 on medium day and 500 on relode. and doing 5, 30 min cardio sessions a week as my job is very maual aswell. can anyone help to c if im going wrong anywear and what i need to change. thanx grant


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

well done on the cut mate! 15lbs in 5 weeks is very good!

i cant compare the pictures but are looking good, carrying some good mass!

keep at it! and ignore the mid games!

ive just come in from work, got changed took a quick browse in the mirror and i looked so small, yet i weight the same

it may be i was hungry, when im hungry i do feel small, anyways to get to the point, just keep reassuring yourself boyo!

next time you upload pictures, use imageshack or something, you can post thumbnails, so we can click and enlarge them!

keep at it, while i go and get myself a lovely high carb meal!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

oh thats it rub it in!! yea il try and do some comparison pics nxt time m8, enjoye that meal u fecker lol.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

Right ive not posted 4 a while so a quick update. the diet is giong very well 4 me at hte moment and training is great. im 10 weeks into my cut with six weeks left i feel ive made noticable changes but il leave that for ulot to comment on il post some udated pics on in a couple of hours to see what ya think. cheers Grant.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

was looking for this thread few days ago just to ask how you was getting on

glad to hear its all going good mate!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

thanx mrdaveyk m8 hope ur well. right i tried image shack but couldnt do it so il put pics up the old way.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

these pics are from start of cu up to today 10 weeks in.


























































i have 6 weeks of my diet left so hope to lose a bit more fat i then plan to maintain what i have for a few weeks threw summer befor going on a long bulk period. any guess at bodyfat would be great thanx Grant.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

for feck sake can anyone resize pics 4 me?????? plz


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

right lets try again.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

http://i31.tinypic.com/34







8hx0n.jpg

























i think thats better!! what a feck about.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

plz dnt ask who that girl is or how i got her on here!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

random girl aside dude you've done really well!

definition is through the roof

seemed to have a better peak on the bicep aswell

congrats mate!!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Good sternal/clavicular fibre definition/sep in your chest...nice solid lean physique, once abs really come through it will look great and you should be proud


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

well thanx alot m8 u wouldnt belive how much those words mean to me reps.1 more attempt at the second comparason


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

any help u boys can give me on abs??


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

to my knowledge (aint much) theres isnt a lot you can do bar dropping more body fat

apparently they are tendons rather than muscles

but i cant say that doing hours of ab work will help because since ive come here ive been pushed into thinking theres not much you can do apart from decreasing body fat


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

right dropping more bf it is then!! thanx m8


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

lol colin i understand m8,and thanx, hope all is going well with u and ur training and pain isnt what i would call the diet m8, its just plain and simple torture!! and i have the upmost respect 4 u and anyother person that puts them self through it. but all said its well worth it. only 6 weeks left!!! so we both finish together take care m8 and good luck.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

bulk oh i cant wait to start that!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

haha so you're missing your carbs slightly then grant?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

so much m8, im thinking of stoping the diet nxt week i will have done 12 weeks then, then just maintain through summer b4 starting clean bulk what u think?? im feeling really low on energy just lately


----------

